
Hyperthermic Conditioning Role in Increasing Endurance, Muscle and Neurogenesis [pdf] - todd8
https://www.foundmyfitness.com/reports/sauna-report.pdf
======
todd8
This is a short summary of the health benefits of sauna use along with a list
of 47 references to the medical literature. The claimed results were dramatic
enough that I was quite sceptical, but some of the research is compelling and
exciting. All cause mortality seems to be reduced: cardiovascular,
Altzheimer’s etc.

